# to gloat



## budigau

Dragi forumisti,

Caut o traducere precisa a verbului "to gloat" in limba romana .
In dictionarul englez am gasit o exprimare de genul : a fi mandru de propriul tau succes si a te bucura de esecul altcuiva . 
Poate cineva gaseste un echivalent in romana al acestui verb . Multumesc .


----------



## farscape

Cuvintele au sensuri/înţelesuri diferite în funcţie de context, aşa că  ne trebuie contextul, şi ca să ne conformăm regulilor forumului.

Ca un freebie , pentru substantiv, sugerez bucurie/exultare meschină sau egoistă

Later,


----------



## irinet

egoista sau *malitioasa*. Poate ca e un fel de a "ranji" malitios.


----------



## nicolero

Salut!

"a jubila" ar putea merge, sau "a triumfa", "a exulta" (desi acesta din urma e mai rar folosit).

Nicole


----------

